# Mooring (anchoring )your boat



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

:sick Resently a friend had a run in with a local(asshole)in pretty bayou panama citythat called the marine patrol on him.

Here is what happened ,his vessel is on a mooring ballin an anchorage.Since he did not have a 360 view anchor light on he was fined $324 plus court fees.He had his day in court he lost and won the case.His vessel was moored properly.But in an area that is not recognized(by marine patrol)as a mooring.

But people have been mooring vessels there for more than 40 years.So I am letting all know to make sure if they moore a vessel at a mooring make sure it is a designated mooring area recognized as a lawful mooring anchorage by the state ,county,city,and marine patrol.If it is not, go to a traffic control baricades supplier and get a light you can hook to a 12 volt battery that has a automatic solar switched light on .This way you won't have to constanly visiting boat to change out batteries and to pick up a small solar battery charger.Keep this system seperate from your bilge pump system.

I know it seems like a lot but better to be prepared than get a $324 ticket from marine patrol.Tell the rich to go[email protected]#k them selves they don't own the water!:moon


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *truklodyte (2/6/2009)*Here is what happened ,his vessel is on a mooring ballin an anchorage.Since he did not have a 360 view anchor light on he was fined $324 plus court fees.He had his day in court *<U>he lost and won the case</U>*.His vessel was moored properly.But in an area that is not recognized(by marine patrol)as a mooring.


I am confused, I think. He lost the no anchor light charge and paid a fine. He was moored properly but in an area not recognized (approved?) by marine patrol? 

If the spot was not recognized as a mooring, and he did not have the proper anchor light, how was he moored properly?

So is he good to go and anchor where he was now with the proper anchor light or did he have to move elsewhere?


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

:bpts If you can figure that one out you will be able to read the judges mind.

Under admiralty law .A mooring consist of a large stationary anchoring device attached to a chain then to an oversized float.Then you tie to the float with a heavey "cable".

Anchoring a vessel consists of the anchor rated for your vessel with 6ft of chain and a rope spliced into it and tied to forward (bit) or cleat.For larger vessels anchor is attached to a chain. Thus a chain lock is held on to prevent chain from slipping.Sorry my words are not politically correct sounding but you get the picture.

Vessel was moored correctly under US Admiralty law.But not in a Florida Marine patrol designated site.Thus the win lose ruling.

So protect yourself put on a light that can be seen 360 degrees visibility.Screw the wealthy everychance you get .The water ways are not private domainsfor the wealthy.For that is what started the entire mess.:moon

Vessel is not moving she is staying right where she is ,she is the 32 irwin I am selling for a friend in the for sale section. The house in the background is the Bitch that caused all of the above.He will comply with the light but we are going to put on an extra bright so it will shine in her bed room.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

You wont get any sympathy from me, I'm sick and tired of seeing derilict vesseld "moored" for ever!! Your buddies boat is probably one of those that is uninsured, and will end up in someones house after a storm!! Disregard this post if I'm wrong!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i wish they would start writing tickets for all of those pieces of crap boats anchored out in Bayou Chico! they just break loose and drift arounduntil they find ground or another boat to bang into!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Exactly, then we, the taxpayers, get to pay for the removal of said POS!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *truklodyte (2/6/2009)*:bpts If you can figure that one out you will be able to read the judges mind.
> 
> Under admiralty law .A mooring consist of a large stationary anchoring device attached to a chain then to an oversized float.Then you tie to the float with a heavey "cable".
> 
> ...


*So you and your friend are bitching about the requirement of the 360 degree anchor light??*

*Which is required for the safety of this boat as well as the safety of other boats along with the lives of people in them traveling in an area that is not recognized as a mooring field? nice.*


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not "rich". I pay $4,000 annually in property tax for the privilege of owning 50 feet of waterfront. Many others pay slip rent to marinas for the privilege of keeping their boat safe and ready to use.



I strongly resent the cheap a__ dirt bags who half a__ed anchor their boats in the turning basin in Bayou Chico. First, I must dodge these derelicts on my way in and out. Second, they are UGLY! Third, some of these people are illegal liveaboards who dump their human waste in the Bayou. Finally, whenever any wind comes these trashy boats drag all over the bayou, damaging boats at docks and in marinas.



You can believe I have been doing everything I can to get rid of these derelicts.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad



Tom


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

wan wan! Everyone is entitle to there opinion.

Not all boats are deralicks.Where my friend has his 32 irwin .There is another sailboat that is an abandon boat.Yes it breaks free and yes the marine patrol knows who owns it and yet they will do absolutly nothing to prevent it.They won't charge the owner with anything .Because its a Bank owned boat!

Now for the rest of you pinn heads. Not everyone can afford to pay slip rent.

Under Florida law. This law only applies to people that don't own land on water or direct access.You may moore your vessel so long as its in a designated area or if you have a 360 degree light that is visible during twilight hrs or bad weather days.You can anchor it in a bayou or bay area.So those vessels in Chico or anyother bayous. Just uphold the law.If they are not in a designated mooring area or don't have an anchorlight for anchoring vessel. Charge them. Boat will either be moved or lights will be put on.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess I'm one of those pinnheads there mr salesman. Why even start this thread, if you agree your friends boat was anchored ( Needs anchor light!!)in an area not recognized as a mooring area ??

Next!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

"I have a 32 irwin moored pretty bayou PC,we are putting in a diesel .Still no serious takers.Can't due finacing"

That above quote is from one of your other post's, looks like your buddies boat is one of those long term POS waiting to wash up in someone's back yard!! I'm sure it's insured to right!! 

Has nothing to do with the rich, If you cant pay, you dont get to play!!


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

As soon as the shoe is on the other foot you will call fowl. Just as load as everyone else. So excuse me Mr. King**** on turd island. 

We will follow the law until its changed.So I hope where you have land and tie your boat up and your niehbor decides he can manipulate a ruling to get you to change something to his or her rulings.

My simple rant has offended people and I am sorry ,but as for those who are on the rich side shame on you.As soon as you go to a spot to night fish and you anchor up and just for kicks someone will do to you what has happened to my friend . That has a beautiful sailing vessel that is forsale do in part to a terminal illness.

As for the crack about me being a salesman.The boats are listed to make a profit on. I am simply helping those people that helped me in my restoration of a gulf master 18.

The only Item I am listing as a profit is the various boat handling equipment and even then its only a 2.5 percent commission.Not a 10 to 20 percent commission you yatch brokers and marina sales reps get.:banghead


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Let's see, your "friend" gets a legit ticket. It is someone elses fault because they are rich?? Anyone who dissagrees with you is a pinnhead?? In your eyes, if someone worked had or wisely and got "rich" they are a POS? Am I leaving anything out???


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are anchored at night ( unless in a recognized moorage), you are required to display a all around white light!! Get it!!

Did you ride the short bus??


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

I am not against the boats being anchored correctly in a safe manor!I am against people that abuse the rights of everyone that owns a boat.

As for people storing a vessel with junk equipment and expecting it to stay should be forced to move it. As for people living aboard and don't have a sanitary disposal service .Make them move.

If a vessel is maintaned in a usable condition ,with functional equipment anchors moorings,and anchor lights.Working engines ,servicable sanitary systems and don't party all night . So long as boat is maintained,That is ok with me.

Idon't want to seederalicks and somefilthy people,with a beat up boat with bilge pumps running all the time, deficating in the water ,throwing garbage and other objects in the water. should be made to move.Or make a reef with it .

My original point was a rich old bat that can't even see the bayou thru the trees on her lot .Was pulling the strings of the Florida marine patrol .Other than that the Drs,lawyers and buisness people that live there watch out for the Cheaters II the 32 irwin in pretty bayou PC.They are the good people that called my friend and told him someone was aboard the boat.

I appologize for singling out all well off people!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *truklodyte (2/8/2009)*I am not against the boats being anchored correctly in a safe manor!I am against people that abuse the rights of everyone that owns a boat.
> 
> As for people storing a vessel with junk equipment and expecting it to stay should be forced to move it. As for people living aboard and don't have a sanitary disposal service .Make them move.
> 
> ...


Anyway you try to say it, your still wrong to defend your friend who was mooring a vessel in an unsafe manner and not in compliance to the law. That "rich old bat" did a public serviceby contacting the marine patrol to report avessel creating a safety hazard. She should be commended for her actions on the behalf of all boaters in the area. I did not know that was called "pulling strings". I bet she has a relative who is a marine LEO too, my oh my.

But thanks for reminding us all to make sure we have an all-around white light illuminated while anchored or else we might suffer a $324+ fine.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

One my friends boat wasn't moored in an unsafe manor.Two why didn't the marine patrol do anything about the bank owned deralick that is dragging the anchor and beaching itself where ever the tide took it.It is still out there floating around an Being a hazard to navigation!See the marine patrol never tagged it of filed any charges,they haven't touched it. There is no lights at all.

Third there is another sailboat less than 100 yards away no lights moored the same safe way no lights and no Fucking ticket!

That is descrimnation. Tag one boat but none of the others how is it fare and balanced asshole! Tell me how that is fare?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

fare? , ya mean fair?, im betting thats why their rich, they can spell. df


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *truklodyte (2/9/2009)*One my friends boat wasn't moored in an unsafe manor. *Your friend got a $324 ticket for not having an All-Around anchor light, that equals "moored in an unsafe manor" if it was not moored, it would not need the anchor light, duh*. Two why didn't the marine patrol do anything about the bank owned deralick that is dragging the anchor and beaching itself where ever the tide took it.It is still out there floating around an Being a hazard to navigation! *Why don't <U>you</U> report it to the marine patrol and then when they do nothing about it you can ask them directly instead of asking here.* See the marine patrol never tagged it of filed any charges,they haven't touched it. *Maybe because nobody sqealed on them, but if you do it then you will know someone did for sure, right??*There is no lights at all.
> 
> Third there is another sailboat less than 100 yards away no lights moored the same safe way no lights and no Fucking ticket!
> 
> That is descrimnation. *No, it only indicates that maybe those other boat owners did not get squealed on.* Tag one boat but none of the others how is it fare and balanced asshole! Tell me how that is fare?


Look numb nuts, if you do not like the way the marine patrol is doing their job, call them on the above boats that your whining about and make complaints on those boats. Get a complaint file number from them so that you can follow-up on what actions they take.The marine patrol will either have to respond or tell you to go pound sand. Do you think the other boats will get equal treatment because your bitching on this forum like a little brat ??????


----------



## Palmersan (Aug 4, 2020)

truklodyte said:


> :sick Resently a friend had a run in with a local(asshole)in pretty bayou panama citythat called the marine patrol on him.
> 
> Here is what happened ,his vessel is on a mooring ballin an anchorage.Since he did not have a 360 view anchor light on he was fined $324 plus court fees.He had his day in court he lost and won the case.His vessel was moored properly.But in an area that is not recognized(by marine patrol)as a mooring.
> 
> ...


Everybody is so nice when I go down to Florida, U


truklodyte said:


> :sick Resently a friend had a run in with a local(asshole)in pretty bayou panama citythat called the marine patrol on him.
> 
> Here is what happened ,his vessel is on a mooring ballin an anchorage.Since he did not have a 360 view anchor light on he was fined $324 plus court fees.He had his day in court he lost and won the case.His vessel was moored properly.But in an area that is not recognized(by marine patrol)as a mooring.
> 
> ...


So I can more for free at Chico Bay? That’s really good to know. I’ll tell all my friends LOL


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I would definitely guess, DEMOCRAT!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I still got 3 good claw and swivel anchors and chain for sale. Make excellent mooring anchors. 
Go get a cheap solar pannel and a cheap gell cell battery And a sunset to sunrise LED 12 volt white light. For the 360 degree light. Never need to worry about morring light. I use solar panel to keep my secondary electronics battery charged completly seperate from starting battery. Pictured


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

He had his day in court he lost and won the case.


UUUHHHHHHHH.....WTF does this mean?
He lost and won the case?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

dang... dont have a dog in this fight but it sounds like when you connect up to a mooring ball in a designated mooring area there is no need for an all around lite?... 
the op says folks have been mooring in this area for 40 years.. was it ever a designated mooring area?.. 

rich


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I hope the OP's boat is not still "moored in pretty bayou PC"...since this thread is *over 11 years old!!*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Palmersan said:


> Everybody is so nice when I go down to Florida, U
> 
> So I can more for free at Chico Bay? That’s really good to know. I’ll tell all my friends LOL


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

BTW --- solar garden lights are an inexpensive alternative without the hassle of batteries, timers, etc. !


----------

